
A free intro to economics - jmorin007
http://bluntobject.wordpress.com/2008/03/13/a-free-intro-to-economics/
======
s_baar
Supply and demand will equalize unless interfered with by force/threat of
force.

Never bite the invisible hand that leads you.

